# WR BlackBerry App



## mtmjr

Hey all,

So, I have an iPod Touch for which I downloaded the WR application, which I love by the way.  But the problem is that I only have internet on it when there's a wifi network (iPod not iPhone so no network), so it's not all that useful on the go.  I also have a BlackBerry, but WR has yet to come out with an app for it... Given how handy the iPod app is, I can imagine how often I'd use a BlackBerry version...  Thanks so much for listening to my blathering!

-mtmjr-


----------



## mkellogg

Blackberry...  Can it even show HTML correctly these days?  I hope they have made progress.

If anybody knows anything about programming Blackberries, write me through Contact Us and we can create a simple app.

Mike


----------



## Nick Northam

Did this request go anywhere?
I know nothing about prgramming BlackBerry apps but would certainly use a WordReference app if it was available.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## mkellogg

No, I'm still hoping that a developer will write me.


----------



## kittygiz

Hi everybody!
I would like to verify if by any chance, some of you know if this application for BB was already developed, and if it is already working, if you have the link to download it, please
I have been looking for it but I didn't find it
Thanks in advance


----------



## mkellogg

We still don't have a BlackBerry app. You are going to have to continue using the webpage, which should work quite well, for now.


----------



## englishfreak

Nothing yet? I found this https://appworld.blackberry.com/webstore/content/49026
but apparently it doesn't work with Spanish...


----------



## Moritzchen

I looked WR up in the BB browser and then added it to the homescreen. 
It has it's own WR icon and it accesses the Dictionary look-up.


----------



## mkellogg

Good point.  WordReference should work quite well in the browser of any mobile device.


----------



## steno77

Moritzchen said:


> I looked WR up in the BB browser and then added it to the homescreen.
> It has it's own WR icon and it accesses the Dictionary look-up.



Gentle Moritzchen, I don't understand your method.
Do you set WR page like first page on browser or do you have a link from the BB first display (the display that you see usually in the phone when you don't use any app o other things)
Could you describe the steps to do what you have described in your post?
Thank you very much.

...I hope you will understand my English...


----------

